# What's going on?



## Karliepop (May 31, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Haven't visited site for ages. Have been trying to forget and relax! Doesn't really work does it? Hope everyone is OK.  Had really high hopes this month as my clomid dose had been upped to 100mg and DH and I were on very relaxing holiday in Greece at crucial bms time. How could it fail? Then I get home and find out from day 21 blood test that i didn't even ovulate.

I ovulated first clomid month on 50mg , the second month i didn't , then third month (100mg) i didn't . Has anything similar happened to anyone else?

Also clomid seems to stop my periods so i have to have progesterone tabs to re start them. Last cycle was 70 days! 

The doc wants me to do 100mg again this cycle. Is there any point soing 100mg again as it didn't work this time? Would it be better to try 150mg?

Thanks for your advice and help, I've missed this site lots.
K
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Karlie
Do you have pcos??  I do and 50mg didn't work for me my dose was increased to 100mg which although still long cycles cd28-cd38 did not work on my 6th month, still have not had a period.  If you do have pcos you can be clomid resistant, this is why I have just had ovarian drilling as aftre this you can be more receptive to the meds.
Good luck     
strawbs xxx


----------



## Karliepop (May 31, 2006)

Hi strawbs,

Thanks for your reply. I'm convinced I've got pcos cos i have a lot of the symptoms. In my teens i did have a scan which came back inconclusive. Since going to gp with ttc probs i asked about this but she said she doesn't think i do have pcos otherwise it would have shown up on scan. Haven't had any scans since ttc.

I have to see my gp on tues to get more progesterone as no period since last lot of clomid, do you think i should mention pcos again?

Thanks again 
K
xxxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
I would definately, they can do a blood test and scans, some women have some symptoms and not all.  I have lots of symptoms and was diagnosed at 22.  Boy if I only knew then what a nightmare ttc was I would have tried earlier!  You have nothing to lose asking again, it is fairly common too for pcos women to be clomid resistant.
I have only two periods a year without medication and I know how frustrating it is waiting with a stupidly long cycle and then waiting again to induce a bleed.  What I would say is cd21 blood test is only accurate if you have a 28 day cycle as progesterone peaks 7days after ov.  I found these really stressful as I never had them done on the right day.  
Don't forget to do a hpt before your appt!
Good luck     
strawbs xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya K, nice to see you 

Just to let you know that I had similar with clomid, initially 50 mg worked, then stopped working,  then 100mg worked, then didnt then did then didnt, then 150mg worked and then consultant said it was too high and put me back to 100mg with Metformin and I did ovulate!  I dont have pcos but borderline negative and lots of the symptoms of pcos.  I'm just having a break now from Metformin as was finding it difficult to cope with.
take care xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Hon,

From what you have said I would get to the doctors right away   it does sound like you may have PCOS and they should check you out for this as at least then it would explain why AF is always late!


Good Luck
Emma xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I cant help much but wanted to tell you to still try and relax. I did 5 months of clomid and although it made me ovulate didnt get pg. been off of it 2 months and have just got a BFP    I believe it was totally down to me being much more chilled out than previously.  Also, we went abroad in March whilst i was on clomid and although i thought i chilled out, still reckon i was getting all stressy over TTC etc...  Anyhow, yeah get the PCOS thing checked out.. and good luck  
Jo x


----------



## Karliepop (May 31, 2006)

Thanks so much for all your replies. I don't know why I banned myself from looking on here cos i've just been going loopy on my own!!!!!!!!!!  

I will def ask doctor again about pcos. And i will do hpt tomorrow morning, although I hate that neg result, but if i don't they''ll make me go away and do one before i can have progesterone.

I'll let you know tomorrow what gp says regarding pcos.

Thanks alot. Good luck to everyone. The day 21 blood test is frustrating isn't it cos you never know if they are correct or not. Its all soooooooooooooooooo confusing. 

K xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

I dont have PCOS so cant advise you on that.  However, if you are not responding well to Clomid it may be worth asking if you can just move to injectables which work better for people with PCOS.  A friend of mine was clomid resistant and got PG with twins on first injectable cycle, and thats even with her DH having low sperm count, so its worth asking!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Karliepop

I was resistant to 50mg and 100mg Clomid and as I have PCOS I had ovary drilling done in march now having a regular 29 day cycle and ov'ing on my own with no meds.

Good luck at the drs and keep us posted.

Binty


----------



## Karliepop (May 31, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well, i went to gp yesterday and asked loadsa questions about clomid, pcos ect. At first gp said she wanted me to do two more cycles of clomid 100mg as just because i didn't ovulate first time on 100mg it doesn't mean i won't in the future. If nothing has happened after the two cycles she said she would refer me to the hospital consultant. I agreed with this. 

Then she asked me how i was coping emotionally and i said that i'm fine while i'm taking clomid etc but once i have bfn i find waiting for af difficult (sometimes 70 days) as i feel its wasting time. She then said as i find waiting around difficult she would refer me to hospital now and i can continue with clomid whilst waiting for the appointment. She said it would be better to cancel the appointment if necessary rather than waste 2 months waiting for appointment once i've finished clomid. She said hospital will prob do lap and dye and perscribe metformin.

I feel so much more positive and very lucky that i have an understanding gp. I feel i'm moving on to next step now.

Here's hoping i don't need that appointment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for your replies everyone. Witchie, I will ask about injectables. I didn't know you could inject. Thanks.
K
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

